# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Dodong Sanbang - Nhà hàng Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Dodong Sanbang là một nhà hàng với 5 tòa nhà truyền thống Hàn Quốc riêng biệt nằm trong cùng một khu đất lớn. Nơi đây phục vụ những bữa ăn tuyệt vời theo phong cách truyền thống và còn có một phòng trà dành cho thực khách thưởng thức trà sau khi ăn. Trừ mùa đông, nhà hàng tố chức một chương trình đặc biệt gọi là "tteok mechigi" (đập bánh gạo), thực khách sẽ được mời đến để đập (chế biến) bánh gạo bằng chày và thưởng thức.

Nhà hàng còn có cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm và cửa hàng bánh gạo, ở đây cũng tổ chức các chương trình văn hóa như lễ cưới truyền thống, ẩm thưc Hàn và các trò chơi.




*Ngày đóng cửa:*
Thứ 2 mỗi tuần

*Giờ làm việc:*
12:00 – 22:00

*Thực đơn:*
- Sura Hanjeongsik (Thực đơn chính Sura): 25.000 won
- Dano Hanjeongsik (Thực đơn chính Dano): 50.000 won
- Yuhwang Ori Barbecue (Vịt nhồi dược thảo nướng BBQ): 43.000 won






*Đề nghị dành cho khách du lịch:*
- Sura Hanjeongsik (Thực đơn chính Sura): 25.000 won
- Dano Hanjeongsik (Thực đơn chính Dano): 50.000 won
- Gungjung Hanjeongsik (Thực đơn cung đình): 100.000 won

*Các khoản thuế:*
Bao gồm VAT

*Thẻ tín dụng:*
Chấp nhận

*Hỗ trợ cho người nước ngoài*
Tiếng Anh
Hút thuốc
Không hút thuốc








Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

biết bao giờ mới đến được HQ  :cuoi1:

----------


## andynguyen

Một quán ăn đặc biệt đây, sẽ thử đến khi sang xứ Hàn

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn nhà hàng đẹp và sang trọng quá.

----------


## dung89

Nhìn giống nhà dân  :hehe:

----------


## phuongvtt1991

:Smile:  nhìn giống nhà dân Hàn Quốc thời xưa í

----------

